

Top Facebook Developers - Guess the Top 5 Before Clicking - dell9000
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/04/20/6-weeks-after-redesign-a-look-at-the-top-10-app-developers-on-facebook-by-reach/

======
dell9000
I got 4/5

